# Thule Pack n Pedal am Radon Black Sin hinten



## blacksin69 (17. April 2015)

Hallo alle miteinander, ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber lässt sich der Thule Pack n Pedal am Black Sin 2014 hinten anbringen oder geht das nicht wegen des Carbon-Rahmens?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## blacksin69 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo, hat den niemand eine Antwort auf die Frage? Mir ist schon klar, das das Radl nicht für einen Gepäckträger-Einsatz gedacht ist, ich würde trotzdem gerne eine 4-5 Tages Tour mit den Kindern machen und einfach gerne wissen, ob der Carbon-Rahmen Schaden nimmt? Laut Thule ist das Teil für alle Materialien geeignet? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully_s_mart (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo BlackSin69,

scheint, als gäbe es nicht viele Leute mit dieser Erfahrung.

Ich besitze das Slide Carbon 160 und das Thule Pack'n'Padel in Kombination mit den Vaude AquaBack Taschen. (auch Jobrad: also Duschzeugs, Notebook, Essen, ...)
Funktioniert soweit prima und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mir keine Sorgen zwecks Kompatibilität oder Schaden gemacht. Ich lasse es bergab richtig Krachen mit großen Sprüngen, sodass bei einer Tour auf befestigten Straßen das Pack'n'Pedal nicht schaden sollte. Ausserdem ist die Befestigung mit Baumwollstraps, welche sicher dem Rahmen nicht schaden. Zusätzliche Kräfte auf Grund des Gewichtes würde ich mal nicht als bedrohlich sehen, solange Du eben eine normale Tour ohne Stock und Stein anstrebst. 

Der Hersteller wird sicher kein Statement dazu abgeben. Aber nach einem Jahr und integriert ca. 4 Wochen mit dem Rack kann ich sagen: kein Problem.

Eines solltest du jedoch beachten: Die Taschen haben immer diese Nasen, mit denen Du diese am Rahmen fixt. Hier habe ich nicht mitgedacht und diese Nasen haben schlicht und einfach den Rahmen an den Stelllen mit Kontakt abgeschliffen (minimal, aber erkennbar). Daher solltest Du an den Stellen wo die Nasen drankommen unbedingt irgendeine Form von Schutz anbringen. Ich habe letztendlich das Wrap genommen, welches für die Kettenstrebe gedacht ist. Ist ein Gummiband mit Selbstklebung nachdem es auseinander gezogen wurde. Habe ich an meinem DH Bike seit Jahren dran. Oder was Dir sonst so einfällt. Ich denke eine Folie wird es auch tun, wird aber wahrscheinlich öfter gewechselt/erneuert werden müssen.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.

Grüße


----------



## blacksin69 (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bully s Mart, sensationell, vielen Dank, das hilft mir sehr, Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## PhilippHamburg (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde dieses alte Thema gerne einmal hochholen. 

Gibt es inzwischen weitere Erfahrungen mit Carbon in Kombi mit dem Thule Pack & Pedal? Ich sträube mich irgendwie dagegen den Träger an Carbon festzuschnallen. Hatte zwischenzeitlich überlegt - obwohl eigentlich für etwas anderes gedacht - ob diese Teile von Thule die Gefahr eines Bruchs zumindest mindern könnten. https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike...ssories/thule-carbon-frame-protector-_-984000

Danke für Eure Tipps. 

Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## madglobal (2. August 2019)

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?
Würde gerne den Thule pack n Pedal an das Carbon stumpjumper meienr Frau anbringen, da sie gerne eine Satteltasche für einen 4 tagestrip anbringen will.
Der Tubus Disco ist leider keine Alternative, da  Das Stumpjumper leider keine Gewindeösen am Rahmen zur oberen Befestigung des Gepäckträgers hat. Eine entsprechende Klemme Salsa, die Salsa Post rack Lock Funktioniert leider auch nicht, da der Rahmen keinen Standard Durchmesser hat und für 30,6 gibts nix.

 Also:
Wer kann mir ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise geben?
Danke!
Martin


----------

